# Kira always sits in MY seat...



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've noticed that every time I get up from the sofa, comfy chair, my truck or car, or any other seat (that Kira can fit), Kira will stop what she's doing, and go sit in my spot, until I return.
When I do return, she gets up, and goes back to wherever she was prior.

I didn't really make to much of it, until yesterday.
I had a truck filled with my family. I had my wife in front, three kids in the back seat, with Coconut, and Kira way in the back area of the truck.
I stopped at Dunkin Donuts to get some hot chocolates for the kids.
As soon as I exited the truck, Kira worked her way to my driver's seat, and just sat there.... waiting.
My wife was like... WTF?? LOL She thought it was hysterical. 

I took these pictures with my cellphone, while waiting on line at the DD.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

She doesn't want your seat to get cold


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kittilicious said:


> She doesn't want your seat to get cold


. Just a few moments ago......

I'm sitting on the end of my sofa, with my laptop. Kira is laying on the floor across the room.
I get up to have a second cup of coffee, Kira gets up, jumps on the sofa, and curls up exactly where I was just sitting.
I get my coffee, walk back, she gets up, and goes back on the floor.

Very strange.

I wonder what she's thinking?


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I really don't know, but I hope someone doesn't come in this thread and say it's a bad thing, I think it's cute. I hate it when cuteness becomes a bad behavior  
The only thing I could think of is that she's protecting your spot so nobody else takes it until you get back? Has your wife or kids tried to take "your spot" from her... there isn't an issue, is there?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kittilicious said:


> I really don't know, but I hope someone doesn't come in this thread and say it's a bad thing, I think it's cute. I hate it when cuteness becomes a bad behavior
> The only thing I could think of is that she's protecting your spot so nobody else takes it until you get back? Has your wife or kids tried to take "your spot" from her... there isn't an issue, is there?



If the wife or kids move her, she'll move. No problems, or any sign of guarding. 
Sometimes, she'll run to the spot, let out a loud moan, and just spread out, and go to sleep.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Hmmm then I just chalk it up as Kira's cuteness


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

SInce you have kids I will get on my bandwagon.
Kira needs to be crated or belted in a vehicle.
The dangers are obvious


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> SInce you have kids I will get on my bandwagon.
> Kira needs to be crated or belted in a vehicle.
> The dangers are obvious


Why would she need to be crated just because he has kids?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> SInce you have kids I will get on my bandwagon.
> Kira needs to be crated or belted in a vehicle.
> The dangers are obvious


Glad you mentioned this. Kira likes to stay in the back of the truck. On ocassion, she'll lay on the back seat. 
I was looking into one of those dividers, that separate the rear from access to the front of the vehicle. 
I have a crate that fits back there, and would work, but I would prefer to give her a little more space to look around.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you can buy a dog restraint at any pet food shop. Used like any other seat belt . If you stop suddenly you don't have a dog careening around , you also don't have interference or distraction for the driver.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry this is off topic, but this thread made me think of a joke:

How do you know dog is man's best friend?



Lock your dog and your wife in the trunk of your car for an hour and see who is happy to see you when you open it.


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

I think it's absolutely cute. the fact that she has no issue moving back is a sign that she's just watching your place until you return. And that she'll let any of your family members move it. 

p.s. she's grown up sooo much! she's gorgeous.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Kittilicious said:


> Why would she need to be crated just because he has kids?


This article says it perhaps better than I can. I am sure there is much on the web. A CRASH TESTED barrier, A seat belt, or a secured adequate crate (and even the crash tests showing crates exploding)

Hidden Dangers in Your Car


We buckle our kids in these SUVs but don't secure the load behind them that can kill them. He should do it for himself but I think most of us don't hold back when it comes to the safety of the kids. 

Cars and Dogs

This really hit home to us when my husband was driving a step van with an unsecured 55 gallon drum of an automotive chemical in the back. When he rolled it after a blowout it wound up next to him. Wake up call for us. He wound up hanging upside down in his seatbelt and walked away with out a scratch but it could have been a whole lot worse.

Now back to the thread. Cute dog.


----------



## Beverly (Nov 8, 2011)

*My Lab does the same thing, and he's no Alpha dog!*

I think it's cute as can be, and helps protect your car while you're running errands. (By the way, Kira is gorgeous!) I don't think it's a dominance thing - I doubt she's assuming the role of "pack leader" just because she's sitting in the "pack leader's seat." I think our dogs feel most comfortable being close to us and to our possessions when we are away. She's zoned in on you, and obviously feels a very close connection to you. I assume she's affectionate with the entire family, but possibly assumes you're the leader of the pack. When my husband and I go out with our Lab in our Suburban, we always release him from the seat harness when we stop, and he's always in the driver's seat when we return, often curled up tightly to fit in there between the seat and the steering wheel. If comfort were a priority, he would choose my unobstructed passenger seat instead of my husband's seat, so something else is going on here!

By the way, we are expecting to pick up our GSD puppy when he turns 8 wks old on Jan. 19th. His mother's name, coincidentally, happens to be "Kira!"


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

This is very good advice, and indeed a wake up call. It's very easy to take it for granted, and they're dogs, and will be ok. 
I'll look into some form of restraint.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wait till she sheds and you sit in the seat . next time you get up you'll be mr fuzzy butt with the mohair pants on


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

carmspack said:


> wait till she sheds and you sit in the seat . next time you get up you'll be mr fuzzy butt with the mohair pants on


Geez..... If that's what I have to worry about, then I never should have gotten a GSD. 
Besides, I don't like mohair pants.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah, sometimes when you think the girls are checking you out - it's for the wrong reasons --


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

carmspack said:


> yeah, sometimes when you think the girls are checking you out - it's for the wrong reasons --


:rofl:


----------

